#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Pattaya GoGo Bar essentials

## dirtydog

Now at Pattaya Tuk.com I have seen the webcam sunglasses, wasn't really impressed with them as they didn't really look like sunglasses, well ordinary ones anyway, but what about this little beauty, I think we can expect a lot more videos hitting youtube etc with lots of Thai gogo girls doing what they do best, and at $45 it's a pretty fun toy to have.




*Specifications:*

    * The special micro camcorder is hidden in a normal wrist watch Watches timing
    * Time and Date Display
    * Video and voice recordings
    * Camera:0.3M pixels
    * Camera format:AVT format
    * Camera dimension:352 x 288
    * This multifunctional gardget is not only a watch,a Spy Camera,but also a Hidden Digital Video Recorder
    * Primary Function: photography and video recording function
    * Memory: 4GB, the computer can be connected to the use of U disk
    * Digital Watch Function: Digital Time Display (hour, minute, seconds), 12 hour style
    * Languages: English, Chinese
    * USB: 2.0
    * Video output formats: AVI
    * Power Source: Internal Li-ion Battery, keep on 2 hours
    * Charge Voltage limit:4.2v Battery nom:3.7v/260mAh
    * charger hours:2-3H
    * Videotape Electric current:110-120mAh
    * For windows 98 users,you need to install the drivers to your PC by using the CD and then restart first before it works
    * No need to install drivers for windows ME/2000/XP/MAX OS 9.2.2 or higher version windows(except windows 98)
    * Color: Silver
    * Approved: CE / FCC
    * After sales service: 1 year warranty

*Accessories:*

    * Chinese/English Manual
    * 1 x CD-ROM
    * 1 x USB Data Cable
    * 1 x Charger

Wholesale 4GB Silver Spy Camera Wrist Watch with Micro Camcorder Hidden

----------


## Loombucket

Cheers DD, that has to be the link of the Month.   :Very Happy:

----------


## daveboy



----------


## Stinky

Could have some fun with this toy :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

Dave's got it right... I don't want to take pictures of slappers, I want to bonk them...

----------


## Stinky

Would that I had the chance mate, I ain't seen hide or hair of my Filipino for ages now, but she did ring and ask if she could come stay for Crimbo so that's good

----------


## WujouMao

Bitch!! you know i did buy a pair of sunglasses with a mini camera on the right side of the lense. that was ideal when i went to cambodia and sapa of north vietnam. till i had a blasted snake wrapped around my neck, it got busted. but this, i think would be better. and it has VDO. clear VDO that is. although i must say the watch is a bit fat for a bloke watch

cheers anyway DD. i'll have to look out for this



^ this looks a better quality watch. although no demo to show the video quality

----------


## dirtydog

Wujou, harden up, real men wear big watches  :Smile:  even kw has a big watch.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> I ain't seen hide or hair of my Filipino for ages now


You like men from the Philippines? You're a "batty boy" then?

----------


## Butterfly

awesome, I am going to buy one, and it's cheap  :Smile:

----------


## phunphin

Wholesale - China Wholesale - Buy Wholesale Products from Chinese Wholesaler , China Wholesale, wholesale products from China - TradeTang.com

for all your spy gear.
Getting a pen spy cam in the post soon.(21.00 Us$)
Have got a heaps of sony Psp parts from china and can vouch for the honesty of 
the wholesale web sites.

----------


## Travelmate

where can I buy this watch in Bangkok?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> I ain't seen hide or hair of my Filipino for ages now
> 
> 
> You like men from the Philippines? You're a "batty boy" then?


(Chuckles uncontrolably) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Would you like me to be a "batty boy"? 

Would that suit your image of me?

----------


## Attilla the Hen

^
I always assumed you were straight, though, I could be wrong.
Maybe you meant to type Filipina? Maybe you don't know the difference?

----------


## baldrick

the cam is a 0.3 meg cmos , so the images will be like a elcheapo webcam , blurred motion , 15fps [at] 240x180 pixels

when it is a 1/3" CCD capable of 25 fps at 640x480 pixels , then it would be worth it.

----------


## Scandinavian

There's a shop in MBK selling these spy cams, inside a soda can, cig pack, chewing gum pack, pen etc. A good thing to have next to the bed if you live a single life in BKK...

----------


## superman

8 GB ones available on Ebay for about 30 quid, incl postage to Thailand

----------


## superman

> when it is a 1/3" CCD capable of 25 fps at 640x480 pixels , then it would be worth it.


They do key rings at 30fps at 720x480 for $15 incl postage

----------


## Stinky

> ^
> I always assumed you were straight, though, I could be wrong.
> Maybe you meant to type Filipina? Maybe you don't know the difference?


My mistake, I had thought Filipino was the plural for the whole lot of them, like American, Brazilian.

Thanks for picking up on that, I could had got into trouble If that had continued, I'll have to spank my Filipina for not correcting me :tieme: 

Av a Green for you troubles  :Smile:

----------


## WujouMao

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> I ain't seen hide or hair of my Filipino for ages now
> 
> 
> You like men from the Philippines? You're a "batty boy" then?


i looked at that and was going to say the same thing, but then i thought Filipino can mean the language as well as the race, [as well as being male]. it was a hoot i must admit. least we have the same humour





> Wujou, harden up, real men wear big watches  even kw has a big watch.


if i was a fat Russian, then maybe.........

----------


## toslti

Girl comes home....

Mummy,Mummy I've been raped by a pilot!!

How did you know he was a pilot??

Mummy, don't you know anything? He had a big watch and a small dick and kept talking about himself.

----------


## Khun Custard

Sure beats talking into the heal of your shoe 007!!

----------


## baldrick

> They do key rings at 30fps at 720x480


is it cmos sensor ? I have not seen good video out of these cmos sensors yet .

----------


## StrontiumDog

Can only see this as being useful if you wished to browse the talent from home and you'd need someone with the wherewithal to do it right, not some pissed bloke. And yeah the video quality needs to go up several notches.

----------


## phunphin

Got my pen cam today and the video quality is very good and sound is ok.

----------


## dirtydog

^We shall look forward to your videos, need any video converter software?

----------


## phunphin

Capture from video..

Hoping to get some wedding/ bathroom footage when i come over next month..Just have to convince the wife to take it into the ladies loos.lol
play with vlc / windows media..

----------


## baldrick

thats not bad

are you getting much blurring with motion ?

----------

